

Ask HN: iOS Storyboards considered harmful? - notduncansmith

Hey guys, I&#x27;m just getting started in iOS development with Swift, and I&#x27;ve found Storyboards to be pretty helpful so far.  Editing code in Xcode feels really clumsy, however, and I&#x27;d much prefer to develop in Sublime.  My only reservation with that is that I&#x27;d be forced to either A) use 2 editors, or B) forgo Storyboards.<p>I&#x27;ve found a lot of commentary online supporting option B, railing against Storyboards&#x2F;Interface Builder, extolling the benefits of code-based UIs. This approach has the potential to appeal to me, since it&#x27;s exactly how I feel about developing interfaces for the web.<p>So, are storyboards bad?  Should I just learn to design my apps through code?  Is there anything besides the visual feedback of storyboards that I&#x27;d be giving up by switching to a pure-code workflow?
======
c1sc0
Storyboards are a pain if you are working with multiple people on the same
codebase. That's where I avoid them. Otherwise they'r okay & my impression at
WWDC was that Apple strongly recommends the use of Storyboards, probably
mostly because more screen sizes are coming & that's their preferred way of
dealing with this.

